
Ask HN: Home network for 1G fiber internet - heuermh
They will be installing fiber to my home in a few weeks.  Should I just connect the fiber router to a wireless router and be done with it, or is this an opportunity to be more clever?
======
Albright
Assuming you really do get a 1 gigabit connection, your wireless router will
be a major bottleneck. See the table on Wikipedia's article on IEEE 802.11
(commonly known as wi-fi):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#Protocol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#Protocol)

The column labeled "Stream data rate" is the theoretical top speed of each
connection type (in reality you will never achieve these speeds in a standard
home installation where you have signal that's passing through and bouncing
off things). You'll see that there's some protocols which approach or go over
1000 megabits (1 gigabit) per second, but those protocols are not yet widely
supported by available hardware, and may never be.

If you want to truly take advantage of your connection's speed, you'll want to
use a wired connection which uses Gigabit Ethernet or 10 Gigabit Ethernet
hardware from end to end, as well as Category 6 or Category 7 Ethernet
cabling, respectively (though your precise needs may vary depending on the
hardware you get - do some research before buying).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabit_Ethernet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabit_Ethernet)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10_Gigabit_Ethernet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10_Gigabit_Ethernet)

------
ju-st
Test it first with wireless. Then check with a temporary Ethernet cable if the
subjective speed difference matters.

If yes, then you have to get a Cat5 cable to your computer or move your
computer to the router :D

------
yo-code-sucks
On my Apple Airport Extreme with 2 additional Airport Expresses and Cat6e from
modem to main Airport unit, on Wifi I'm getting about 820Mbps. So wifi, with
the right equipment is fine. At first I was skeptical that Apple's wifi
hardware was any good, but after just 3 weeks I'm sold.

